# Jeep shop???



## cajun hussla (Aug 14, 2005)

Anyone know of any shops around the Baytown/East side that does work on Jeeps....preferably CJ's? Need some engine work, brakes and some mods done at a reasonable price. Thanks.


----------



## Biskit_Slanger (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm listening in on this one!


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

All American Enterprises out of Baycliff are Jeep experts. Followed them around a couple of times at DSO. They some amazing machines. 

281-339-9003

Ask for Johnathon Mills.


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

Tail'in around said:


> All American Enterprises out of Baycliff are Jeep experts. Followed them around a couple of times at DSO. They some amazing machines.
> 
> 281-339-9003
> 
> Ask for Johnathon Mills.


x100.
My Jeep has been to visit several times.


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

Jeep whats a jeep?


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

The last jeeps were made in 1986.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

I was lucky enough to have purchased my 1982 jeep FULL SIZE PICKUP TRUCK before they quit making real pickups..V-8 5.9 L

$9,800.00 including TT&L...Those days are gone as well...sad2sm


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Did someone say real Jeeps and 5.9?

This is newer than 86 though...must not be real.

Im looking for a good driveline shop. Need some C/V and balancing work done.










Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

249 drivetrain off of 249. www.249drivetrain.com Heard from a few guys they are the best at axles, t-cases and trannys.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

X2 for 249 drivetrain

Easily one of the premier goto shops for Jeeps


----------

